

Ask HN: Please provide feedback on my idea - ericthegoodking

I am starting a small saas side project that seeks to help magazine&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;newsletter publishers engage and retain their readers .The project seeks to  make it easy for the publishers add interactive elements such as (videos, slideshows and hot spots) to their pdf publications .  I know that its not easy , what i am looking for is for feedback on the idea as well as any advise you might have (especially if you are a publisher in the industry ). For those who might be interested I have created a launch site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.livelypaper.com
[Update]
An incomplete demo is here<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;livelypaper.com&#x2F;demo
======
ahquresh
I think this is neat idea, especially if there was a way to ab test and
collect data. I agree with natch in that you should put up a demo, though.

~~~
ericthegoodking
[http://livelypaper.com/demo/](http://livelypaper.com/demo/) . This is just
flippage effect, Interactive elements are coming soon!

~~~
pedalpete
Personally, I'd stay away from the 'flippage effect' unless it is done
strikingly well. On my Mac, your page flip wasn't smooth, and your fonts
looked pixelated.

As design moves away from skeumorphism and imitating real world objects, page
flips will start to look passe. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
byoung2
_On my Mac, your page flip wasn 't smooth, and your fonts looked pixelated_

It looks beautiful on my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. Maybe it is optimized for
mobile?

~~~
ericthegoodking
yes im trying to make it mobile friendly although it is under heavy
development. Their is still a long way to go .Thanks for your feedback i
appreciate.

------
ericthegoodking
<clickable> [http://www.livelypaper.com](http://www.livelypaper.com)

------
natch
You should put up a demo PDF to gain some credibility.

~~~
ericthegoodking
Thanks for your feedback, The output will be a HTML5 files produced from
converted pdf file.I will put some demo on that page as soon as possible.

